# An FA No Longer



## comngetmeFA (May 26, 2006)

Can an FA suddenly wake up one morning and feel no longer attracted to larger women? I wonder if this happens any.

For example, an 'fa' or man who exclusively dated fat chicks suddenly wants to venture out into the skinny/thin chick pond. He decides that the size 4 is prettier, sexier rather than the size 20, 22, etc.  Hold on, I realize that there are men out there who just love women period, and who are not particularly picky, or men out there who've dated both fat, thin, and average sized chicks, but, mostly I'm referring to a man who used to be pretty vocal about his admiration for larger females suddenly comes to the 'realization' that he is not attracted to fat anymore--it doesn't 'do' anything for him. 

Maybe like someone who used to be into sports cars who now has a pension for SUVs. (i couldn't come up with a better comparison, so don't laugh) 

Anyone know someone who has done so?

And has any FA here 'questioned' his preference, or had his preference challenged by some circumstance?


----------



## NFA (May 26, 2006)

It'd be more likely for the reverse to happen. There isn't much motivation to repress an attraction to thin women, so coming to its belated discovery wouldn't seem all that likely. I would surmise that instances of FA's turning their backs on their preference, it wouldn't be likely to be because the suddenly found out they weren't an FA all along. More likely that they would have chosen to suppress their identities for some reason. But it would be a concious decision, not a realization that they were wrong all along.


----------



## comngetmeFA (May 26, 2006)

I see. But then I guess another conclusion could be that if he just suddenly decided to be with thin chicks exclusively after a few relationships w/ bbws, then he probably wasn't a 'real' FA in the first place.


----------



## exile in thighville (May 26, 2006)

circumstance can change anything. i used to be really into asian girls in high school, has 3 relationships in a row with them that all ended bad due to overly traditional parents, and i'd been kind of put off by what was once a preference since (in my attractions of course, i'm not racist). just like how breaking up with someone you thought was sexy might make them ruined for you. so yeah, i guess if someone has enough bad fat-related experiences, they can grow out of it like anything else. i discovered dimensions as a pubescent teen looking for big bust sites. i'm into pears now almost a decade later. go figure.


----------



## Leonard (May 26, 2006)

I would hope such a day never arrives. I wouldn't be caught dead riding an SUV when I can be behind the wheel of plush, sexy sports car.


----------



## GeorgeNL (May 26, 2006)

comngetmeFA said:


> I see. But then I guess another conclusion could be that if he just suddenly decided to be with thin chicks exclusively after a few relationships w/ bbws, then he probably wasn't a 'real' FA in the first place.



FAs are not immune to pheromones, so it is possible that an FA get's tricked by that and dates thin women. However, pheromones stop one day, and the FA in him returns. It is hard coded in our brains, we're born like that, and I know from much older FAs that we also die like that.

A study mate of me always looked only at asian girls, and then (pheromons) fell in love with a blond girl. For some time he really thought that apperantly blonds were his type. But he simply was confused, cause his old Asian girl attraction returned a couple of years later.

For FAs, I've only seen the reverse so far. One of my friends always dated skinny women, till one day he had just a one night stand with a BBW. Since then he never looked at skinny girls again. And now he is in a LTR with a BBW. 

Honestly, I don't think FAs can be really good partners to thin women. They can be good friends, and pheromens can help a while. But if you want to give all of yourself to your partner, you've got to love her mentally and physically.


----------



## missaf (May 26, 2006)

Chances are the person in question really wasn't an FA at all, just curiously exploring their sexuality and applying a label too early, too soon.


----------



## sunandshadow (May 26, 2006)

I dunno about FAs, but I read a sociological study which showed that bisexuals' primary peferance can change if their hormone levels change, which can happen naturally as a result of age or pregnancy, or artificially as a side effect of medication. This is mainly because bisexuality only exists when hormones are delicately balanced to begin with, and a small change which tips a person from, say, 55% gay to 45% gay is much more noticeable than an equal change which tips a person from 100% gay to 90% gay, or 90 % straight to 100% straight.

So yeah, I have no idea how brain chemistry relates to being an FA or whether altering brain chemistry could cange an FA to a non-FA.


----------



## GeorgeNL (May 26, 2006)

sunandshadow said:


> So yeah, I have no idea how brain chemistry relates to being an FA or whether altering brain chemistry could cange an FA to a non-FA.



I don't know either, but I have the strong feeling that it's not chemistry 
related. When I was a young kid, about 7 years old, my hormones were not active at all yet. However, I remember very well that for some reason I often dreamed about big girls. It was weared actually, cause there were no big girls in my neighbourhood. But one day during a holiday my sister and me were playing with other kids from Germany on the beach. There was one big girl, and we were just playing in the sand, like all children do. But after that day, that girl kept on appearing in my dreams for months. It's weird actually, cause everyone in my family is slim, I rarely saw someone big in my youth, still big girls and later big women always attracted me.


----------



## sunandshadow (May 26, 2006)

Well technically your hormones are active even before you are born, just less obviously so than once puberty hits. But there are other factors than hormones. There have been psychological studies done showing that babies regardless of gender prefer pretty faces.


----------



## MADGator (May 26, 2006)

Do you have an example of this happening that made you ask? I'll admit sometimes I've been tempted lately to date thinner girls. Not because I find them attractive, but because it's so dang hard to find a big girl my age who doesn't dream of eating disorders and single digit pants sizes. Why must out society have it standards of beauty bass ackwards? The crazy thing is there are now skinny girls in California calling themselves BBWs because they have no sense of scale and distorted body image. California weren't a sold Blue state, I'd vote for sinking it. Muertw a califonication!


----------



## GeorgeNL (May 26, 2006)

sunandshadow said:


> Well technically your hormones are active even before you are born, just less obviously so than once puberty hits. But there are other factors than hormones.



It's something that I haven't unraveled either. I know that no one else in my family has an FA preference except me. So it seems that it's not genetic. Maybe it is random, I dunno. However, I know much older FAs, and although their hormones have become a lot quiter, they basicly still have the same preference. While during your life, your hormones go through many changes. 
Maybe it is a survival instinct or so, like you say, babies respond to attractive (e.g. genetically healthy) faces too.


----------



## TallFatSue (May 26, 2006)

comngetmeFA said:


> And has any FA here 'questioned' his preference, or had his preference challenged by some circumstance?


My husband was in the reverse situation. Art dated only thin girls until I came along. Come to think of it, I was the only fat girl he ever dated. He fell in love with my personality and he became intrigued by the concept of a girlfriend who hauled around a few hundred extra pounds of soft warm cuddly jiggly body fat. Now he loves fat women, but is he a Fat Admirer or a Sue Admirer or what? Our 24th anniversary is coming right up, so maybe some things transcend simple labels. I'll just be happy that Art decided he couldn't live without the fattest girl he ever met. :smitten:


----------



## biackrlng (May 26, 2006)

Sue ,
Art is a very very lucky guy indeed

GOod luck to the both of you and your 24th anniversary


----------



## GeorgeNL (May 26, 2006)

TallFatSue said:


> Now he loves fat women, but is he a Fat Admirer or a Sue Admirer or what?



Sue Admirer of course! And obviously you do turn him on to, so he's got to be a FSA! Very lucky guy indeed.

Have a great 24 th annersary Sue.


----------



## 1300 Class (May 26, 2006)

Being a preference within the realms of FAism is not mutually exclusive to women of that definition, indeed it can be very broad and undulating and not confined to one particular element.


----------



## Santaclear (May 26, 2006)

I'm cured! No longer an FA!  

I found out that it can be corrected with meds so I decided to take the plunge. The meds are really working and I'm feeling *great*  so this will be my last post. Bye, everyone! *waves*


----------



## Carrie (May 26, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> I'm cured! No longer an FA!
> 
> I found out that it can be corrected with meds so I decided to take the plunge. The meds are really working and I'm feeling *great*  so this will be my last post. Bye, everyone! *waves*



Not so fast, pal. I'm going to sit on you until those meds clear your system and you're back to liking fat chicks. 

You, we're not losing. :smitten:


----------



## TallFatSue (May 26, 2006)

TallFatSue said:


> Now he loves fat women, but is he a Fat Admirer or a Sue Admirer or what?





GeorgeNL said:


> Sue Admirer of course! And obviously you do turn him on to, so he's got to be a FSA! Very lucky guy indeed.
> 
> Have a great 24 th annersary Sue.


Gee, not only was I the only fat girl he ever dated (more than double his weight), but I was also the only girl he ever dated who was taller than him. And 2 years older too. Looks like a clean sweep.  

We'll celebrate our 24th anniversary in a big way this weekend. :smitten:


----------



## Jes (May 26, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> I don't know either, but I have the strong feeling that it's not chemistry
> related. When I was a young kid, about 7 years old, my hormones were not active at all yet. However, I remember very well that for some reason I often dreamed about big girls. It was weared actually, cause there were no big girls in my neighbourhood. But one day during a holiday my sister and me were playing with other kids from Germany on the beach. There was one big girl, and we were just playing in the sand, like all children do. But after that day, that girl kept on appearing in my dreams for months. It's weird actually, cause everyone in my family is slim, I rarely saw someone big in my youth, still big girls and later big women always attracted me.


Ok, isn't this the beginning of Lolita, Humbert Humbert?


----------



## GeorgeNL (May 26, 2006)

Jes said:


> Ok, isn't this the beginning of Lolita, Humbert Humbert?



Jes, could you please use some clearer words, cause lolita, nor humbert rings a bell. My dictionary doesn't help me this time. In other words, I have no clue what you mean.


----------



## Jes (May 26, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> Jes, could you please use some clearer words, cause lolita, nor humbert rings a bell. My dictionary doesn't help me this time. In other words, I have no clue what you mean.



Scientists don't read, do they? Not fiction at least.
You'll only be offended if I explain, which wasn't my intent. 
Lolita is a novel about a man who falls for a pre-pubescent (though on the verge) girl. 
He credits his interest in such girls to a 'love affair' he had at the beach when he was...9, I think. He felt that while he aged, his appreciation of girls didn't grow into an appreciation of women.
I'm not calling you a pedophile. But the parallels in your message and the novel were a little bit funny.
Now quit making that frownie face that I can tell you're making.


----------



## GeorgeNL (May 26, 2006)

Jes said:


> Lolita is a novel about a man who falls for a pre-pubescent (though on the verge) girl.
> He credits his interest in such girls to a 'love affair' he had at the beach when he was...9, I think. He felt that while he aged, his appreciation of girls didn't grow into an appreciation of women.


Yes indeed, from a distance it looks similar. Except that I never thought of that as love, and my attraction did mature. As a kid I actually thought it was a dark side of me, that should be ignored. It was the time that I thought that love was and should be an attraction between personalities only. 
Oh well, it took some time before I realized that we humans are just another animal. Don't worry Jes, I don't touch any woman.



Jes said:


> Now quit making that frownie face that I can tell you're making.


For the first time you are not right! The only times I frown are posts of you that show a little sadness.


----------



## Michelle (May 26, 2006)

Maybe he has no balls to tell the truth when breaking up with someone, so he used this as a blameless excuse. It certainly gets him off the hook to explain what the real reason was.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (May 26, 2006)

Considering that I can't get stimulated by a woman who's less then 200lbs overweight, I think it's safe to say that I will NEVER wake up one morning and renounce my FA nature. In the five relationships I've had over the past ten years, that very FA nature has grown more demanding and more acute. Every girl was fatter than the last, and as they say, it's lonely at the top; it's difficult to find a lady in my neck of the woods that outweighs my ex and possesses the same beauty and confidence.


----------



## MissToodles (May 26, 2006)

Maybe he was trying to make you jealous, now that he wants to date society ideal of beauty.


----------



## comngetmeFA (May 26, 2006)

dan ex machina said:


> circumstance can change anything. i used to be really into asian girls in high school






GeorgeNL said:


> A study mate of me always looked only at asian girls,




I lot of guys I knew in high school had the particular affinity for asian chicks. They're a hot commodity, no I'm joking.


----------



## comngetmeFA (May 26, 2006)

MADGator said:


> Do you have an example of this happening that made you ask?




Were you asking me? 
No not really, I just brought it up because I was watching one of those hideous judge shows for a moment, and a man was divorcing his fat wife because he was no longer attracted to fat.


----------



## GeorgeNL (May 26, 2006)

comngetmeFA said:


> Were you asking me?
> No not really, I just brought it up because I was watching one of those hideous judge shows for a moment, and a man was divorcing his fat wife because he was no longer attracted to fat.


Didn't your mom tell you, you should never believe television? And certainly not when they say it's real. 

But, you're right, I also know quite some guys who prefer asian women for some reason. So meany people so many preferences.


----------



## Webmaster (May 26, 2006)

comngetmeFA said:


> Can an FA suddenly wake up one morning and feel no longer attracted to larger women? I wonder if this happens any.
> 
> For example, an 'fa' or man who exclusively dated fat chicks suddenly wants to venture out into the skinny/thin chick pond. He decides that the size 4 is prettier, sexier rather than the size 20, 22, etc.  Hold on, I realize that there are men out there who just love women period, and who are not particularly picky, or men out there who've dated both fat, thin, and average sized chicks, but, mostly I'm referring to a man who used to be pretty vocal about his admiration for larger females suddenly comes to the 'realization' that he is not attracted to fat anymore--it doesn't 'do' anything for him.
> 
> ...



Personally, I do not think this is ever going to happen to a man who is a FA. Most of us have had an attraction to fatness for as far back as we can remember, and it never goes away. I think it is deep genetic programming.

The only thing I can imagine is that someone might, for one reason or another, become fascinated with a sexual variant/practice/whatever, and then move on to the next. That is very different from having an inherent, built-in sexual orientation and preference.


----------



## Totmacher (May 27, 2006)

This thread amuses me because, like so many, I find it hard to believe anyone would go through the trouble of being an FA if they weren't pretty darn sure about it. I guess it happens once in a while that someone doesn't see it as so much trouble so they get into FAism without even _trying_ anything else, or it's, like Conrad suggested, the flavor of the week, but otherwise it seems like someone waking up one morning to the realization she/he nolonger likes chocolate.


----------



## onecurvybabe (May 27, 2006)

I dated a guy that was totally into thinner women and then as he got older he started to notice women of all sizes...eventually he only dated us curvy babes..so i guess it could happen vice versa..ya know?


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 27, 2006)

Not unless the guy underwent some kind of aversion therapy. Also, I have yet to hear of any Ex-FA ministries that function similarly to ex-gay ministries. 




comngetmeFA said:


> Can an FA suddenly wake up one morning and feel no longer attracted to larger women? I wonder if this happens any.
> 
> For example, an 'fa' or man who exclusively dated fat chicks suddenly wants to venture out into the skinny/thin chick pond. He decides that the size 4 is prettier, sexier rather than the size 20, 22, etc.  Hold on, I realize that there are men out there who just love women period, and who are not particularly picky, or men out there who've dated both fat, thin, and average sized chicks, but, mostly I'm referring to a man who used to be pretty vocal about his admiration for larger females suddenly comes to the 'realization' that he is not attracted to fat anymore--it doesn't 'do' anything for him.
> 
> ...


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 27, 2006)

That's so typical of television. The guy probably was not a fat admirer anyway.



comngetmeFA said:


> Were you asking me?
> No not really, I just brought it up because I was watching one of those hideous judge shows for a moment, and a man was divorcing his fat wife because he was no longer attracted to fat.


----------



## GeorgeNL (May 27, 2006)

Totmacher said:


> This thread amuses me because, like so many, I find it hard to believe anyone would go through the trouble of being an FA if they weren't pretty darn sure about it.



It's certainly not something you choose. But it is absolutely a blessing!


----------



## GeorgeNL (May 27, 2006)

onecurvybabe said:


> I dated a guy that was totally into thinner women and then as he got older he started to notice women of all sizes...eventually he only dated us curvy babes..so i guess it could happen vice versa..ya know?



Question is, did his preference change, or did he need time to discover and accept his preference? My guess is the latter.


----------



## SwedishBBW (May 27, 2006)

I don't know about this FA attractions more than I've heard from
my FA friends.
But one of my older Fa friend that have dated
big women, been together with big women all
his adult life has now fallen inlove with a skinny
woman he has known for more than 20 yrs.
He never thought she was anything other than cute,
because he was turned on by fat women.

And suddenly one day that changed.
He fell inlove and now is living together with this skinny woman.
He says that she have small curves and he is fine with it.
I was chocked!

Is it possible for a FA just to change like that without
any at all bad experiences with big women.?
Apperantly we just didn't think of a thing called love.
I guess love trancends even sizes.
Because now he is very happy and I think it will last.


----------



## Coop (May 27, 2006)

I'm pretty sure I'm a FA and I have no plans to change anytime soon.


----------



## GeorgeNL (May 27, 2006)

SwedishBBW said:


> Is it possible for a FA just to change like that without
> any at all bad experiences with big women.?
> Apperantly we just didn't think of a thing called love.
> I guess love trancends even sizes.
> Because now he is very happy and I think it will last.



To be honest, I am also very amazed about this story. I cannot imagine his attraction to BBW suddenly vaporized. Probably other sides of her compensate for that. They're obviously good mates, and that already is a solid foundation.

Maybe as people mature, the focus shifts from physical to mental attraction?

I dunno, maybe he never got to meet that BBW that he could mentally connect to? Honestly, your story confuses me to.

PS. I remember quite some years ago a very nice website run by a SwedishBBW. Was that your site?


----------



## Blockierer (May 27, 2006)

???
Is sex between FAs and Skinnies possible???
:shocked: 

As an 51yo FA I'm sure my preference will never change.


----------



## grey1969 (May 27, 2006)

Webmaster said:


> Personally, I do not think this is ever going to happen to a man who is a FA. Most of us have had an attraction to fatness for as far back as we can remember, and it never goes away. I think it is deep genetic programming.
> 
> The only thing I can imagine is that someone might, for one reason or another, become fascinated with a sexual variant/practice/whatever, and then move on to the next. That is very different from having an inherent, built-in sexual orientation and preference.



The question is whether being an FA is an orientation or a preference. It is not both. If it is deeply programmed into the subconscious mind as you say and I agree with (perhaps through genetics) then the only choice is whether to follow one's true orientation or try to repress it in order to conform to societal norms. The referred to preference then is really to follow one's true sexual orientation. I am becoming increasingly offended by the reference to being an FA as a preference. I believe this is driven by a desire to sound politically correct so as not to make it seem we are only into fat women for the sexual attraction part of it. Instead I believe referring to FAism as a preference actually undermines our attempts to gain legitimacy. Detractors to homosexuality claim it is a chosen lifestyle or preference. The homosexuals say they are only doing what comes natural/instinctive to them. The reason it is important to make this distinction for FAs is that it is widely accepted by society that being fat is unhealthy, and for an FA to say they have a preference for a fat partner makes people think we are selfish and want our partner to be in an unhealthy state to satisfy our needs. But if it represented as something we have no control over, we sound less selfish. 

For me, the true FA is someone like Bruceman who honestly admits that he is not sexually stimulated by a woman who is not significantly fat. I put myself in that same category. And it is very possible for an FA to have sex with a thin woman. He simply needs to fantasize about being with a fat woman, while doing so. I am sure it happens A LOT.


----------



## GeorgeNL (May 27, 2006)

grey1969 said:


> I am becoming increasingly offended by the reference to being an FA as a preference. I believe this is driven by a desire to sound politically correct so as not to make it seem we are only into fat women for the sexual attraction part of it.


I got your point, preference sounds like a "nice to have", while it runs a lot deeper then that. However, I doubt if this is truely comparible to a sexual orientation. Physical attraction is only one part of the attraction between the sexes. Mental attraction is another big part. 
However, isn't it comparable to many other sexual desires? I mean, like some women desire muscular or tall or bariton voiced men? Or like other men desire women with full boobs? Doesn't FAism belong in that list as well? Isn't it just natural?



grey1969 said:


> Society that being fat is unhealthy, and for an FA to say they have a preference for a fat partner makes people think we are selfish and want our partner to be in an unhealthy state to satisfy our needs. But if it represented as something we have no control over, we sound less selfish.


I've never noticed that, some consider it a fetish, but when you call them "boob admirers" they give up. Some thin women panic when they learn about FAs.


----------



## SwedishBBW (May 27, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> To be honest, I am also very amazed about this story. I cannot imagine his attraction to BBW suddenly vaporized. Probably other sides of her compensate for that. They're obviously good mates, and that already is a solid foundation.
> 
> Maybe as people mature, the focus shifts from physical to mental attraction?
> 
> ...




Yes, it was my site. Angelfire cancelled it back then.

No his affection for BBW's is still the same
but he choose a thin woman.
That did chock me.
For me it can never be just mentally.
It has to be everything.
But maybe when you get old you think of other things.
I dunno. I'm only 28


----------



## Totmacher (May 27, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> It's certainly not something you choose. But it is absolutely a blessing!



I don't see what's a blessing about being too picky to enjoy a woman simply because she's gravitationally challenged _ie:_ skinny *sigh*, but I'm sure I'll be less bitter soon enough.
You can't choose how you are, but you can choose wether you discover and embrace it or pretend to some other predilection. That's sorta what I meant, like if some guy decided he hated seafood because he once tried boiled sea cucumber and didn't like it. Ya gottah atleast try lobster before you make a big decision like that.


----------



## GeorgeNL (May 27, 2006)

Totmacher said:


> I don't see what's a blessing about being too picky to enjoy a woman simply because she's gravitationally challenged _ie:_ skinny *sigh*


That's different for everyone of course. But I fuond here in this community more free spirits then anywhere else, and I like that. Probably because none of us is even able to follow fashion/media standarts.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 27, 2006)

Well, if women want tall men, then men can want bbws or women with full bosoms.




GeorgeNL said:


> I got your point, preference sounds like a "nice to have", while it runs a lot deeper then that. However, I doubt if this is truely comparible to a sexual orientation. Physical attraction is only one part of the attraction between the sexes. Mental attraction is another big part.
> However, isn't it comparable to many other sexual desires? I mean, like some women desire muscular or tall or bariton voiced men? Or like other men desire women with full boobs? Doesn't FAism belong in that list as well? Isn't it just natural?
> 
> 
> I've never noticed that, some consider it a fetish, but when you call them "boob admirers" they give up. Some thin women panic when they learn about FAs.


----------



## Fabio (May 28, 2006)

This article may help to bring this debate into some sort of physiological context:

http://www.newscientist.com/article.ns?id=dn2943

Of course, I am not at all suggesting that our preference is caused by any kind of disorder or illness. I only mean to illustrate the fact that sexual preference does have a physiological component.

I prefer to look at it from a genetic point of view:

A person seeks in a partner that which is likely to give _their unique genes_ the best match to create the strongest offspring. Therefore there are as many unique tastes in partners as there are people.

Add to that the fetishistic side of feederism (most fetishes having a root in early life experiences) I tend to feel that it is a cumulative phenomenon, having not one single cause but many influences that manifest themselves in a preference that after all, is very closesly linked to survival.

There are Nigerians and Mauritanians who would laugh at us for even calling it a fetish.


----------



## Jes (May 28, 2006)

Is this fabio as in....THE fabio? The one and only fabio? 

Hi, HASSELHOF!


----------



## missaf (May 28, 2006)

I still stick by my original post.


----------



## grey1969 (May 28, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> I got your point, preference sounds like a "nice to have", while it runs a lot deeper then that. However, I doubt if this is truely comparible to a sexual orientation. Physical attraction is only one part of the attraction between the sexes. Mental attraction is another big part.
> However, isn't it comparable to many other sexual desires? I mean, like some women desire muscular or tall or bariton voiced men? Or like other men desire women with full boobs? Doesn't FAism belong in that list as well? Isn't it just natural?



The mental attraction is important for the long-term success of any relationship. But here we are talking about what attracts a person physically. FAism is not just another preference like for big boobs or a certain hair color. If I tell someone I like redheads and he doesn't, he isn't really going to care about my attraction one way or another. But FAs go for things like stretchmarks, cellulite, big hanging bellies, etc. that everyone else finds unsightly. So that is where we are analogous to homosexuals. What we find attractive or a 'turn'on' is anathema to everyone else. That is why I would argue for it being a very distinct orientation rather than just another mundane 
preference. 

I was reading another thread on Dimensions where someone mentioned the Kinsey Scale which describes different levels of bisexuality from a 0 (totally heterosexual) to 6 (totally homosexual) with varying degrees of bisexual tendencies in between. Perhaps a similar scale exists for FAism. SO a 6 on the FA scale will only be interested in SSBBWs. A 2 might be someone who mostly goes with thin women but can have some attraction to some heavier women. For example, I was talking to a friend yesterday who is married to a thin woman but does admire a big butt on a girl and said he was into girls up to 200 pounds. So it may not be a black or white thing but various shades of gray. I certainly feel like I am at least a 5 on the FA scale.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 29, 2006)

That's an interesting perspective, but you are comparing pears with bananas. Homosexality is the object of widespread theological condenmnation, let alone political condenmnation. A lot of religious people believe that homosexuality is so bad that they will be burned alive eternally if they participate in that lifestyle. The fanatical opinion leaders have whipped the population into such a frenzy about homosexuality that 11 states passed anti-gay laws in 2004 and congressional conservatives are trying to pass a constitutional amendment to ban gay marriages.

FAism is definitely unorthodox, but it's not reviled to the same degree as homosexuality or pedophilia. 

I've raised quite a few eyebrows when I've told people about my preference for large women, but a preference is a preference. Our preference is not widely accepted because (1) it's still underground and (2) the majority of America is still caught up in the social construct of thinness being the paragon of female desirablity.




grey1969 said:


> The mental attraction is important for the long-term success of any relationship. But here we are talking about what attracts a person physically. FAism is not just another preference like for big boobs or a certain hair color. If I tell someone I like redheads and he doesn't, he isn't really going to care about my attraction one way or another. But FAs go for things like stretchmarks, cellulite, big hanging bellies, etc. that everyone else finds unsightly. So that is where we are analogous to homosexuals. What we find attractive or a 'turn'on' is anathema to everyone else. That is why I would argue for it being a very distinct orientation rather than just another mundane
> preference.
> 
> I was reading another thread on Dimensions where someone mentioned the Kinsey Scale which describes different levels of bisexuality from a 0 (totally heterosexual) to 6 (totally homosexual) with varying degrees of bisexual tendencies in between. Perhaps a similar scale exists for FAism. SO a 6 on the FA scale will only be interested in SSBBWs. A 2 might be someone who mostly goes with thin women but can have some attraction to some heavier women. For example, I was talking to a friend yesterday who is married to a thin woman but does admire a big butt on a girl and said he was into girls up to 200 pounds. So it may not be a black or white thing but various shades of gray. I certainly feel like I am at least a 5 on the FA scale.


----------



## comngetmeFA (May 29, 2006)

I don't think it is necessary or even "right" to compare various "movements," "struggles," or whatever you want to call them with other things that may seem on the surface, similar, but are in actuality, totally different

Like for example, comparing homosexuality with FAism--i agree, the two are totally different

Or homosexuality struggle with ethnic civil rights struggles--such as the african american civil rights movement. It has been said by many homosexuals that their plight is simliar to that of the african american civil rights movement, etc. I don't really think so. To compare the two is implausible. 

They are all completely different social phenomenons, or whatever word you want to use

And again, the FA issue is not as much of a dire, serious magnitude as ethnic civil rights or homosexuality. Some may disagree...

But this may be turning into a 'Hyde Park' thread, and I refuse to venture in that arena


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 29, 2006)

*Every social movement is distinct and therefore, interesting.*


----------



## grey1969 (May 29, 2006)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> That's an interesting perspective, but you are comparing pears with bananas. Homosexality is the object of widespread theological condenmnation, let alone political condenmnation. A lot of religious people believe that homosexuality is so bad that they will be burned alive eternally if they participate in that lifestyle. The fanatical opinion leaders have whipped the population into such a frenzy about homosexuality that 11 states passed anti-gay laws in 2004 and congressional conservatives are trying to pass a constitutional amendment to ban gay marriages.
> 
> FAism is definitely unorthodox, but it's not reviled to the same degree as homosexuality or pedophilia.
> 
> I've raised quite a few eyebrows when I've told people about my preference for large women, but a preference is a preference. Our preference is not widely accepted because (1) it's still underground and (2) the majority of America is still caught up in the social construct of thinness being the paragon of female desirablity.




I agree that FAs are not reviled and persecuted like gays are. On the other hand, I believe the analogy between homosexuality and FAism is legitimate in that others cannot fathom why we feel the way we do, but it is just something that comes natural to us. If I had to quantify it, I might estimate the FA has 1/10 to 1/20 the 'burden' of making their way in the world compared with the gay person.

The issue around condemnation of our orientation due to the health aspect has yet to become widespread as far as I know. If FAism ever gains any momentum, I believe the conformists will use this argument as a tactic in trying to suppress us. Currently, fatness is being increasingly demonized by American society. As I wrote in another thread, this is supported by medical research - for example the correlation between increases in obesity and type 2 diabetes. My only personal experience with this issue was when I was talking to my mother about my strong attraction to fat women (coming out to her, so to speak). I even used some DImensions magazine issues as visual aids. Her response: "but being that fat is really unhealthy, isn't it?" She was blunt enough to say it, how many others are thinking it?


----------



## grey1969 (May 29, 2006)

comngetmeFA said:


> I don't think it is necessary or even "right" to compare various "movements," "struggles," or whatever you want to call them with other things that may seem on the surface, similar, but are in actuality, totally different
> 
> Like for example, comparing homosexuality with FAism--i agree, the two are totally different
> 
> ...




This IS NOT a Hyde Park thread by any means. Hyde Park is a cesspool where people argue for the sake of argument or to try to show how 'intelligent' they are. Dimensions is about BBWs and FAs expressing their feelings and opinions and getting to a better understanding of one another. That is what this thread is about and I thank you for starting it.


----------



## comngetmeFA (May 29, 2006)

"That is what this thread is about and I thank you for starting it."


 :wubu:


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 29, 2006)

I wouldn't use the term "cesspool." Hyde Park today is what the old Dimensions Weight Board was like before October 2005: a hotbed of contention. 

I like this thread, though. It is possible to agree an disagree without initiating a flame war.




grey1969 said:


> This IS NOT a Hyde Park thread by any means. Hyde Park is a cesspool where people argue for the sake of argument or to try to show how 'intelligent' they are. Dimensions is about BBWs and FAs expressing their feelings and opinions and getting to a better understanding of one another. That is what this thread is about and I thank you for starting it.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 29, 2006)

I always think it is interesting when people compare FAs and gays. We live in a society which considers both attractions to be unnatural. No one should have to live in a so-called closet in order to have love.

American society always has to have some kind of demon. Yesterday, Irish people, Italians, Greeks, communists, Jews and blacks were considered to be demons. Today, America's most demonized peoples are Hispanics, gays, Muslims and fat people. I dislike scapegoating but there are those who will not hesitate to do this. And if you tell them they are wrong, they push a Bible in your face and rant like lunatics.





grey1969 said:


> I agree that FAs are not reviled and persecuted like gays are. On the other hand, I believe the analogy between homosexuality and FAism is legitimate in that others cannot fathom why we feel the way we do, but it is just something that comes natural to us. If I had to quantify it, I might estimate the FA has 1/10 to 1/20 the 'burden' of making their way in the world compared with the gay person.
> 
> The issue around condemnation of our orientation due to the health aspect has yet to become widespread as far as I know. If FAism ever gains any momentum, I believe the conformists will use this argument as a tactic in trying to suppress us. Currently, fatness is being increasingly demonized by American society. As I wrote in another thread, this is supported by medical research - for example the correlation between increases in obesity and type 2 diabetes. My only personal experience with this issue was when I was talking to my mother about my strong attraction to fat women (coming out to her, so to speak). I even used some DImensions magazine issues as visual aids. Her response: "but being that fat is really unhealthy, isn't it?" She was blunt enough to say it, how many others are thinking it?


----------



## Jes (May 29, 2006)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> I wouldn't use the term "cesspool." Hyde Park today is what the old Dimensions Weight Board was like before October 2005: a hotbed of contention.
> 
> I like this thread, though. It is possible to agree an disagree without initiating a flame war.



Hi, do you even read this webboard?

heh.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 29, 2006)

I try to get over here when I can. But I have a regular job; therefore, I can't spend all day playing around on the Dimensions boards. LOL Thank God for holidays!



Jes said:


> Hi, do you even read this webboard?
> 
> heh.


----------



## Jes (May 29, 2006)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> I try to get over here when I can. But I have a regular job; therefore, I can't spend all day playing around on the Dimensions boards. LOL Thank God for holidays!


Sweetie, it was a joke!


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 29, 2006)

Jes, the problem with written text is that jokes and sarcasm do not always appear that way. Thank God for the spoken word, from which we can detect joviality.

Allow me to respond appropriately: HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!



Jes said:


> Sweetie, it was a joke!


----------



## GeorgeNL (May 29, 2006)

grey1969 said:


> The mental attraction is important for the long-term success of any relationship. But here we are talking about what attracts a person physically. FAism is not just another preference like for big boobs or a certain hair color. If I tell someone I like redheads and he doesn't, he isn't really going to care about my attraction one way or another. But FAs go for things like stretchmarks, cellulite, big hanging bellies, etc. that everyone else finds unsightly. So that is where we are analogous to homosexuals. What we find attractive or a 'turn'on' is anathema to everyone else.



Yes, FAism is obviously considered politically incorrect, and also from a religious point of view (lust, indulgence are considered sins). But although all my friends and family know my preference, I've never experienced any real rejection. Maybe that is different in the US, I don't know. 

An old studymate of me has a strong attraction toward African women, while he's just a white north european like me. Now you might think, that's not comparible to FAs. But the similarities are striking. He couldn't explain why these were the only kind of women that could turn him on, but they are. He liked everything about them, their hair, their builld, their voice, just everything. Now, if you think about it, if he was an African man himself, we would have considered that as perfectly normal. I don't think there are many people that could honestly say their sexual preference is race independent. 

How nature control the kind of people we feel attracted to I don't know. I wonder, people that do experience a strong attraction towards the other sex, do they all have a preference? Are we FAs and FFAs really expceptional? Honestly, I doubt that, I think it is just natural.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 29, 2006)

There is nothing wrong with having a politically incorrect attraction. I am African American and am I am strongly attracted to caucasian women (though I am open to others). And like the FA preference, I know my interracial preference is not something most conventional people will understand. It is what it is.

I think that many of us FAs are a bunch of mavericks. 





GeorgeNL said:


> Yes, FAism is obviously considered politically incorrect, and also from a religious point of view (lust, indulgence are considered sins). But although all my friends and family know my preference, I've never experienced any real rejection. Maybe that is different in the US, I don't know.
> 
> An old studymate of me has a strong attraction toward African women, while he's just a white north european like me. Now you might think, that's not comparible to FAs. But the similarities are striking. He couldn't explain why these were the only kind of women that could turn him on, but they are. He liked everything about them, their hair, their builld, their voice, just everything. Now, if you think about it, if he was an African man himself, we would have considered that as perfectly normal. I don't think there are many people that could honestly say their sexual preference is race independent.
> 
> How nature control the kind of people we feel attracted to I don't know. I wonder, people that do experience a strong attraction towards the other sex, do they all have a preference? Are we FAs and FFAs really expceptional? Honestly, I doubt that, I think it is just natural.


----------



## GeorgeNL (May 29, 2006)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> There is nothing wrong with having a politically incorrect attraction. I am African American and am I am strongly attracted to caucasian women (though I am open to others). And like the FA preference, I know my interracial preference is not something most conventional people will understand.


I think the only reall incorrect thing is, taking away someones smile.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 29, 2006)

Well said!



GeorgeNL said:


> I think the only reall incorrect thing is, taking away someones smile.


----------



## luv_lovehandles (May 31, 2006)

IDK Ive always been atracted to larger women, sure ive gone out with a few thin ones, but always wind back up with the "larger" ones


----------



## EtobicokeFA (May 31, 2006)

I have always been attracted to larger women over thin women. And, I don't think that will change.


----------

